# Catch or Mongolian Wrestling in Toronto, Ontario, Canada?



## Rommel (May 9, 2003)

I was just wondering if there were any Catch or Mongolian Wrestlers in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. I was just researching through the web and I learned about Matt Furey. Anyone study with him that teaches here? Thanks.


----------



## J-kid (May 12, 2003)

I hear he is a good wrestler and alot of his style seems to be half Jujitsu based.

Also hear if you want to learn from him or the other guy who teachs catch wrestling your gonna have to fork alot of money over.


----------



## Old Tiger (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rommel _
> *I was just wondering if there were any Catch or Mongolian Wrestlers in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. I was just researching through the web and I learned about Matt Furey. Anyone study with him that teaches here? Thanks. *



If you are interested in true Catch-As-Catch-Can Wrestling I would invite you to check out www.catchwrestle.com


----------

